# Gave a two star rating today.



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Got a ping from somebody out in the suburbs. On my way I looked at her rating and she was a 4.6. No problem, I drive the 15 minutes it takes me to get to her location only to find myself in a business park and nobody waiting at the pin. So I call and find out she misplaced the pin, she is actually at another business park 5 miles away. Okay, no problem, it is the middle of the day and the pings are few and far between, so I drive and pick her and her coworker up from the corporate HQ of a big company to take them to the airport. They obviously just flew in for a big meeting and were returning home. Also, to my surprise, the person who had a 4.6 rating was a reasonably attractive 35-40 year old business woman. I never saw a rating that low for somebody that old. Well, I soon found out why she has it.

So right when they get in the vehicle, without even asking, crack open a huge ass bag of Deriotos. I don't drive a shitty car , I have leather seats, and the car still smells brand new despite being a 2010. When you get in the back seat, the last thing you think of is this is a good place to eat Deriotos unless you have total disregard for the driver and his personal property. At this point I am seething. Misplaced pin and right when they get in they treat the car like they are treating it like an old run down cab.

Through the whole 40 minute trip to the airport they are talking to each other about work. It is pretty obvious they are pretty high up in the company and make a lot of money. They spend the whole time slagging off their subordinates and higher ups in the company. So I am like, well these guys both make at least 6 figures each, so I should be in for a great tip at the end. NOPE. No tip. Let them off at the airport and rated her 2 stars. I just wish I could see what her rating looks like now.

New York, she is yours again. Good luck.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> 35-40 year old business woman. I never saw a rating that low for somebody that old.


Holy crap, do they even _allow_ people that old to sign up for accounts? What if they're incontinent and brownstain the leather?? 

You whippersnapper, you.

Back to your point; it's all about respect for the driver and car, or lack of. Last week I had to tell a drunk in the back to take his feet off the front center armrest, and all of the pax on that ride to shape up or the ride is over. Nothing unusual in that.

I've got to work days for a while; I don't put up with BS and my average is tanking. I guess you still get pax like Ms. Doritos but they're fewer and further between during the day.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

they didnt sound too bad for me.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Before you left the wrong business park where she misplaced the pin, I would have started the trip then headed over to where she was. 

After all it was her fault she misplaced the pin and you should be paid for the trip from the wrong pick up point to where she really was. 

Eating in front of a stranger (unless in an eating establishment), especially when it's their car, is disrespectful and ignorant. I'd have given two stars as well.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

The eating and drinking thing in my car really gets to me as well. It is very disrespectful. It's a shame that even though we get to rate them down, they are not impacted by the ratings much at all. There are so many drivers out there, someone will be willing to give them a ride. I'd be willing to bet that more than half the drivers don't even look at the Pax rating before they accept the ride.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I always consider the rating when accepting rides. 5 star riders usually means there new to the platform and you really could be in for anything. Though one night when the pings where few and far, gave a 2.8 star ladytthe benefit of the doubt. Passenger was brilliant, 5 stars in my opinion plus $20 tip ;-)

I don't think the rating system has much merit.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Instyle said:


> I always consider the rating when accepting rides. 5 star riders usually means there new to the platform and you really could be in for anything. Though one night when the pings where few and far, gave a 2.8 star ladytthe benefit of the doubt. Passenger was brilliant, 5 stars in my opinion plus $20 tip ;-)
> 
> I don't think the rating system has much merit.


$20 tip = 20 star rating


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> On my way I looked at her rating and she was a 4.6...
> ..she is actually at another business park 5 miles away..


Probably just me....I don't care how slow business is, on principle alone I'm not driving 5 miles to pick up somebody that misplaced the pin. I'll sit for 6 minutes after hitting arrived (without calling) and take my $5. If she was a 4.6 it wasn't her first ride.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Youre complaining about your rider gossipping, or whatever, yet you're on here talking about her. And how much was the fare? The trip was 40 minutes long so I bet you made a few bucks. So she ate Doritos in your back seat- horrible. And about 25% percent of the Pings send me to the wrong location since the rider doesnt realize it, and I end up having to call the rider to verify everything and get a correct location. This seems to happen alot but if you get a good fare out of it, not really worth complaining about. 4.6 isn't a horrible rating since alot of us are working hard and its getting difficult to maintain a 4.7, 4.8.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Kaz, the rating is to help out my fellow drivers so they know what to expect. It has nothing to do with whatever fare i got out of it. That is irrelevant. 

As far as slagging off coworkers, they were not my coworkers. They were my customers. Maybe you know the difference. Plus, they both knew who they were talking about. You have no idea who i am talking about. See the difference yet?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kaz said:


> ...not really worth complaining about.


Wrong site.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Kaz, the rating is to help out my fellow drivers so they know what to expect. It has nothing to do with whatever fare i got out of it. That is irrelevant.
> 
> As far as slagging off coworkers, they were not my coworkers. They were my customers. Maybe you know the difference. Plus, they both knew who they were talking about. You have no idea who i am talking about. See the difference yet?


What to expect?? Do you want perfection?? You rate her on the fact she ate Doritos in the back seat and gossipped about people? Have you not had the rider who is loud, smelly, obnoxious, and earns you a whole $6 and manages to smell up your car in the short 10 minutes he was in there? What would you rate him, a 1 maybe?? And this woman you mentioned got a 2?? I would think you would have bigger stuff to warn drivers about. And most drivers I know provide water and snacks for people. Do you not do that?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

So many new posters coming on here and telling others what they should be posting and how they should do this, that and the other, and criticizing members for doing what they actually should be doing. And then adding commentary which is irrelevant to the post.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kaz said:


> Do you want perfection??


There is nothing in his post to indicate that he wants perfection



> Have you not had the rider who is loud, smelly, obnoxious, and earns you a whole $6 and manages to smell up your car in the short 10 minutes he was in there?


Lots of us have. What's that got to do with his original post?



> I would think you would have bigger stuff to warn drivers about.


Maybe he does. Maybe he just wants to post about one issue at a time.



> And most drivers I know provide water and snacks for people.


Good for them.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Kaz said:


> What to expect?? Do you want perfection?? You rate her on the fact she ate Doritos in the back seat and gossipped about people? Have you not had the rider who is loud, smelly, obnoxious, and earns you a whole $6 and manages to smell up your car in the short 10 minutes he was in there? What would you rate him, a 1 maybe?? And this woman you mentioned got a 2?? I would think you would have bigger stuff to warn drivers about. And most drivers I know provide water and snacks for people. Do you not do that?


Snacks and water? at these rates? lol

As far as the rest of your post, nothing but troll drivel I won't even respond to.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Probably just me....I don't care how slow business is, on principle alone I'm not driving 5 miles to pick up somebody that misplaced the pin. I'll sit for 6 minutes after hitting arrived (without calling) and take my $5. If she was a 4.6 it wasn't her first ride.


I don't do misplaced pins anymore. CANCEL.

If they happen to call after the cancel, because the connection remains on my phone, I tell them to use the locate button on the app and try again. They'll learn.

On pings with 'range addresses' or pings that show a pax on a street that can't be used for pickups or the pax locate figure is in the middle of a block and I don't know the building or hotel, I call the pax before I budge off the spot to see what the deal is, where they really are, where they are headed, etc. I won't do 'circle and hunt for pax' for a $4 ride. At least 1/2 of these will get the CANCEL feature as well.

IF they can't figure out how to use the locate button there's a very good chance there are other issues in store for the driver to their detriments.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Kaz, the rating is to help out my fellow drivers so they know what to expect. It has nothing to do with whatever fare i got out of it. That is irrelevant.
> 
> As far as slagging off coworkers, they were not my coworkers. They were my customers. Maybe you know the difference. Plus, they both knew who they were talking about. You have no idea who i am talking about. See the difference yet?


You were generous with 2 stars.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You were generous with 2 stars.


I concur. But not sure what 2-3* is really for. I give 5 for awesome, 4 for meh, and 1 for any sort of irritation. I generally give zero shits if my 1* hurts their rating. They damn sure don't care about yours. Many of us have had pax like these and I agree, you can't wait to get them out of your car. It's a very uncomfortable ride.

As to the misplaced pin? It depends on my mood I guess. Drunk 20 yr old might have an issue placing their pin correctly. Surge area or skyscrapers can mess it up. But a businessman that's sober? I fail to understand how a task so pathetically easy as using your GPS is beyond the grasp of so many people. I get that GPS is not perfect and makes mistakes, but we give wayyyyyyyy to many allowances for this. I see the exact same thing when I order a car for myself and if it is incorrect, or confusing, I just move the damn thing to where I am, where I will be, or where I can be.

It's not rocket science. 9 times out of 10, it's just ****ing lazy. The rider is conditioned to push the responsibility of correcting this mistake, on to the driver. Often I just refuse and cancel.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I concur. But not sure what 2-3* is really for. I give 5 for awesome, 4 for meh, and 1 for any sort of irritation. I generally give zero shits if my 1* hurts their rating. They damn sure don't care about yours. Many of us have had pax like these and I agree, you can't wait to get them out of your car. It's a very uncomfortable ride.
> 
> As to the misplaced pin? It depends on my mood I guess. Drunk 20 yr old might have an issue placing their pin correctly. Surge area or skyscrapers can mess it up. But a businessman that's sober? I fail to understand how a task so pathetically easy as using your GPS is beyond the grasp of so many people. I get that GPS is not perfect and makes mistakes, but we give wayyyyyyyy to many allowances for this. I see the exact same thing when I order a car for myself and if it is incorrect, or confusing, I just move the damn thing to where I am, where I will be, or where I can be.
> 
> It's not rocket science. 9 times out of 10, it's just ****ing lazy. The rider is conditioned to push the responsibility of correcting this mistake, on to the driver. Often I just refuse and cancel.


As with most things, this is entirely Uber's fault. On their website they say "Order a car with one click".

They want it to sound good, so they write a load of shite, obviously a common company theme.

Admittedly, "Order a car with one click, unless our app does not sync correctly with your phone's GPS and you're too much of a ****wit to move the pin to where you are" doesn't have the same ring to it.

But they should make all users watch a training video on how to use it, like they do for drivers, before they are let loose with it.


----------

